# We've been visited by Syrians



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 9, 2016)

Syrian refugees greeted with furry culture shock at VancouFur convention in Canada

I am happy to see Muslims coexisting with furries peacefully.

But...

This could go very, very wrong.  One of the refugees might turn and ally with ISIS, as crazy as that sounds.  And then, there will be no stopping them from killing a lot of our furiends at a convention.  I will not have this.

If haters cannot harm us, ISIS will not even think a fraction before they do.  I mean, their "Allah" would not approve of this.  There was even a Muslim man from a while back who said Mickey Mouse was a demon.


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 9, 2016)

Wow! Thanks for sharing that article. I think you're overreacting. Looks like fun being had by all. Those refugees aren't ISIS members for God's sake.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 9, 2016)

trashycoon said:


> Wow! Thanks for sharing that article. I think you're overreacting. Looks like fun being had by all. Those refugees aren't ISIS members for God's sake.



Of course they aren't ISIS members.  I was just saying that there is a possibility, even though it is marginally slim, that a refugee could join ISIS, or a similar Islamic terrorist group, some time after this encounter and tell their comrades about furries.

Then we're done for.


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 9, 2016)

Gushousekai195 said:


> Of course they aren't ISIS members.  I was just saying that there is a possibility, even though it is marginally slim, that a refugee could join ISIS, or a similar Islamic terrorist group, some time after this encounter and tell their comrades about furries.
> 
> Then we're done for.



Furries may bring about the final stages of Jihad. I think I am going to tip Fox News off to this one


----------



## Glider (Apr 1, 2016)

Check my song out:

It fits your situation


----------



## BRN (Apr 1, 2016)

One of the furries might ally with ISIS. Maybe the hotel staff. Maybe your mother.

Y'don't have to be a refugee to be batshit. If you're scared of other people, you should be scared of everyone, brother. Paralysed with fear.

Anyone on the street could be packing and insane, death's always just around the corner. Why be scared of one group of people in particular?
Y'know, other than racism.


----------

